
Driverless transport arrives in the Netherlands - truebosko
http://www.iamexpat.nl/read-and-discuss/lifestyle/news/driverless-transport-arrives-netherlands
======
emmelaich
Cool fact.

Driverless transport existed in Netherlands 16 years ago! I used to take this
driverless bus on the last leg of my travel to work.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itmmLr8Fp0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itmmLr8Fp0M)

The difference this time is that it's on public roads.

edit: googling, I read many references to malfunctions. But it never failed
for me.

------
vdutta
SO the first tentative steps are being taken towards this massive change. How
long before we see the first automated cars in the US? 5 years? 10?

------
lifeisstillgood
The timescale is July 16, meaning (I think) that trials like Bristol in UK
will be driving on public roads first?

Is there a comprehensive overview?

